# cuteness



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

max ages 12 months - bess the cockapoo aged 5 months


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

Sooooo Cutie!!!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh, what lovley pictures, they look like good friends


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oooh, that is cute!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh that's so so lovely! I so wish I'd got a cockapoo when mine were that small.....enjoy! x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh how lovely is that!! Def BFF's!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah that is so lovely!
One boy and his dog


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh that is so lovely


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww love seeing pics of bess with her best buddy! Bless them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

That is so cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope you frame that second one. What beautiful pictures!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh BFF, what a super relationship they are going to have, beautiful picture, can you do diary pics, Max 18 months, Bess 11 months .... Max 2, Bess 17 months, it would be great to look back on xxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaaaaahhhh....these pictures would truly make your heart melt 

Such a very special bond they obviously have... 

Just Perfect xxx


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah i could do that. Its a lovely idea x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yep that's cute .. kids and poos go so well together .. both way too cute


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Very sweet!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So cute. I have a very similar picture, I will try to post it


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That's so sweet.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Slightly similar .......


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Beautiful doggies. Lovely pic. Two best buds x


----------

